# Welche Dual Klassen findet ihr am bestern für den Schurke ?



## ChaosX (27. März 2009)

Welche mischung findet ihr am bessten und warum ?

Bitte zur besseren übersicht die klassen im post schreiben wie im beispiel.


*Beispiel*:

*Schurke - Priester
*
Weil ...


----------



## Shariko (6. April 2009)

*Schurke/Kundschafter*

Weil einmal guten Schaden im Fernkampf und guten Schaden im Nahkampf macht. Desweiteren nutzen beide die gleiche Rüssi (ich weiß bin faul zum Rüstungswechsel^^).


----------



## Fraserclan (12. April 2009)

Schurke/Krieger Damage und LP sind höher und mit einen guten Heiler in der Gruppe so gut wie unkaputtbar.


----------



## evergrace (12. April 2009)

Schurke/priester
pvp killer maschine ^^


----------



## Tyadanu (3. Juni 2009)

Schurke/Kundschafter

weil er mitunder am besten solo arbeeiten kann(mitausnahme des schurken/priesters die beste hybriden klasse)
und da sie dieselbe rüstungg nutzen sowie beide auf Geschicklichkeit setzten und somit gut und gerne werde von über 1k erreicht werden können 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## pandur1982 (29. Juni 2009)

mage/schurke

da hat man dots von den schurken(elite fähigkeit) und auch gleich die ausweichchance durch beweglichkeit die ein auch die haut retten kann.


----------



## Vangeee (30. Juni 2009)

Schurke Krieger natürlich.

Ein Char mit hohen geschwindigkeit und der zweite mit extrem viel Wucht. Zu Beginn zwar langsam aber je höher gelevelt desto schneller wird der Krieger.
Und außerdem mit dem Schurken kämpfen und die Blutenden Wunden Fertigkeiten benutzen........unschlagbar!!!


----------



## timinatorxx (2. Juli 2009)

öhm ist es so wichtig ne sekundäre klasse zu haben ?? oder kann man auch nur als reiner schurke spielen


----------



## zideas (20. Juli 2009)

Ich find den schurken-krieger ambesten weil

1.2äxte
2.eliteskill der den axt schaden erhöt
3.schnell
4.erkann seinen schaden recht gut erhöhen 
5.man kann durch die kommbi nochmehr blutende wunden erzeugen 
6.stärke


----------



## vaseislos (10. September 2009)

timinatorxx schrieb:


> öhm ist es so wichtig ne sekundäre klasse zu haben ?? oder kann man auch nur als reiner schurke spielen



Kannst auch ohne sek.Klasse losziehen, mir Persöhnlich würde es weniger Spaß machen.Muss jeder für sich entscheiden



> Leben und Leben lassen






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Master T. (16. Dezember 2009)

evergrace schrieb:


> Schurke/priester
> pvp killer maschine ^^



*Jojo... ich hab Rogue/Priest (55/35)

...weil es nur abgeht...
**...der reinste Killer...*
*...im PvP selbst gegen Mage/Priest (55/55) ein harter Gegner...*
*...in der ersten Sekunde 6k dmg (ungepimpt) bei 55er Mobs...*
*...Primärskill "Unverdientes Glück" auf +55 und du findest 18.6% mehr Loot...*
*...halbe Stunde Skelette farmen und der Stack ist voll (~400k Gold)...*


...einziger Nachteil...
...Einzelgänger...
...und daraus folgt...
...der Weg zum HardCore PKler ist vorgegeben...

...was durchaus nicht verkehrt ist...
(...aber davon gibt es leider schon (zu) viele...)


_*Fazit:

*_*...wer Fame haben will strickt sich einen 12k Schurke...*
*...überall im Zonenchat: "Achtung: 12k PK-Schurke unterwegs!!!"...*

Also Leutz... man sieht/hört sich fjedn ingame

cya
*
/w   Yaran  Cogadh* 
​


----------



## Soulbuff (18. Mai 2010)

Schurke/Priester
weil die Eliteskills geil sind und heilen auch wichtig ist und man nicht potten muss


----------



## .Take. (18. Mai 2010)

*Schurke/ritter* ;D

Du kannst mit ihm dann später eigentlich alles solo killn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (naja, HdO geht noch, HdÜ weiß ich net wie weit, und dieser Naos oder so, der 1. in ZF geht auch noch, und dann noch ein paar weitere)


----------



## Fireofwar (26. Mai 2010)

Ich bin für Schurke/Ritter weil:
1. Skill "Rüstung Verstärken"
2.Skill "Abrüstung"
3.Kann man auch als Ritter/Schurke gut lvln da höherer Schadens Output


und noch was anderes wer im Solo PvE Heilung braucht is n schlechter Schurke!!!!!!


----------



## Esperli (26. Mai 2010)

Wer hat das denn wieder ausgegraben.... ^^

Schurke/Krieger
2 Einhandwaffen, beides Äxte


----------



## levid (6. Juni 2010)

Ich würd sagen Schurke/Priester
ist einfach genial wenn man schon ab lvl 20 zu lvl 24ger mobs gehen kann
 wegen der hp und den regnerationsskills
wie schon erwähnt, einzelgänger
aber das bedeutet auch unabhängig,
und wenn man die Klassen wechselt, jeder mag Priester


----------



## Asyndeton (27. Juli 2010)

Also ich find den Schundi 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 super!
Weil ich hab den letztens neu angefangen und hau super Schaden raus man sollte nurn bisschen aufpassen das man nicht draufgeht


----------



## Pommesz (31. Oktober 2010)

Schurke/Priester

weil...^^
einfach alles...Hinterhalt im Kampf, der Knüller, reinster PvP-Typ
zusätzlich noch schnellheilung, regenerierung und heiliger schutz...dann haut dich so schnell niemand um, im pve UND pvp
reinste ehrfahrungswerte


----------



## SKiLLxKiLL (9. November 2010)

Haaai

ich Zogge Schurke/Krieger ICh finde das is die BESTE ! klassse weil man wir immer gebraucht als damage dealer. 
PVP alle beste ausm Tan MIt doppel AXT und dann noch berserker damit hädt dich keinre auf .  und wenn du mal probleme hast einfach Gift pfeil dann kann er sich 10 sek nicht mehr bewegen 
ich finde besser gehts nicht oder


----------

